# HLA Snow Wing 4200W 10-16



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

Comes with Undercarriage Tractor Mount, these can be easily modified to fit your tractor or Loader.
$7500 obo
























Comes with Undercarriage Tractor Mount, these can be easily modified to fit your tractor or Loader.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A location might be helpful.


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

Rochester NY


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

What model Deere is this mount made for orginially?


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

viper881 said:


> What model Deere is this mount made for orginially?


6030 New Holland, Then lengthened and a custom plate was bolted on for a JD 5100 I believe. If you have a welder it'd take 30min to change it to fit any tractor. You're just changing length and/or front bolt pattern. 
Update: I'll probably just be selling the undercarriage. Maybe sell the blade end of this season.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Get back to me at the end of the season then if you sell complete


----------

